# Yoruba, Hawaiian, Swahili, Quenya, Creole: I hate you



## GrammarQueen

Hi everyone!

I need to know how to say "I hate you" (informal 'you') in the following languages:

Yoruba
Hawaiian
Swahili
Quenya
Creole

I've searched everywhere online, but could not find anything.

Any help is appreciated!

Thank you!


----------



## strikingstar

Hujambo,

Sijui kwa nini unataka kujua kusema 'I hate you' kwa Kiswahili, lakini ninaweza kukusaidia.

'I hate you' is *ninakuchukia* in Swahili.

You might not have been able to find a translation in Swahili because it is a language of contractions. Full sentences can be encompassed in a single word. In the case of 'ninakuchukia', 'ni' is the first-person prefix, 'na' refers to the present tense, 'ku' is a second-person infix and 'chukia' is the prepositional form of the noun, 'chuki', which means hatred. 

Of course it would sound quite rude to use it places where Swahili is spoken (e.g. Tanzania, Kenya etc) so I would stick to 'Sikupendi' instead. 'Sikupendi' means 'I don't like you."


----------



## formiko

"I hate you" in Yoruba is:
*Mo kóri ra ẹ*


----------



## chifladoporlosidiomas

Kreyòl: M'rayi'w [Mwen rayi ou] (Haitian)
Kreyòl la lawizyan: Mo deteste't [Mo desteste to]
[]= "formal/extended form"


----------



## Istriano

Cape Verdean Creole:
*
M ta odia-bu*


----------



## Penyafort

It seems that Quenya was the only one unanswered here. Let's try to complete it.

Three roots can be considered as equivalents of "to hate", but they belong to the stages of Primitive Elvish and Early Quenya. They are: TEVE-, MOK- and HARI-. Although they seem to have been somehow ignored or dismissed later by Tolkien, two of them, tevë (tev-) and moc-, seem to have been adopted by Neo-Quenya users.

This said, "I hate you", using the informal you, would supposedly be *Tévanyet*. However, it's more possible to see *Tévanyel* around, even if it's with the formal you, because of a conflation of both forms, as happened in English and maybe to avoid confusion with "I hate them", which also uses -t as a pronoun. The other possibility would be *Mócanyet *or *Mócanyel*.


----------

